# Anfängerfragen Pneumatik für Türsteuerung



## ThomasR (4 Januar 2017)

Als Neuling im Forum hoffe ich auf Hilfe bei einer selbst gestellten  Pneumatikaufgabe. Ich bin zwar gelernter Elektriker und MaschBauIng,  hatte aber mit Pneumatik noch nie zu tun. Trotzdem habe ich mir für das  neue Haus eine Herausforderung gestellt: die 6 verbauten  Taschenschiebetüren sollen mittels Pneumatik bewegt werden. Als die  Türen bestellt wurden, gab es vom Hersteller der Mechanik noch keine  elektrischen Antriebe, bzw. wusste der Tischler nichts davon (Hersteller  ist Helm, Typ 73). Daher haben wir unter jeder Türschwelle im Estrich  einen Installationschacht quer vorgesehen, der jetzt jeweils einen 32er  Zylinder mit angepasster Länge (Hub = Türöffnungsbreite) beherbergt. Die  Kolbenstange koppelt magnetisch an das Türblatt an und kann es  problemlos auf- bzw. zufahren. Als Ventile habe ich mir vom Schrottplatz  eine alte Festo Ventilinsel mit 6 Stück 5/3 Ventilen geholt, mittig  entlüftet. Damit kann man die Türen auch von Hand bewegen (die  verdrängte Luft wird über die entlüftete Mittelstellung des Ventils  ausgeblasen). Um die Geschwindigkeit kontrollieren zu können, sind je  Zylinder zwei Drosselrückschlagventile verbaut.
Leider läuft das  Ganze sehr ruppig. Entweder knallen die Türen regelrecht in die  Endstellungen oder bewegen sich kaum. Verschiedene Drücke habe ich  probiert, unter 3 Bar spielt die Ventilinsel nicht richtig mit. Das sind  ISO 5599-1 Ventile für sehr große Luftmengen (Nennweite 8, 1.200l/min)  und ca. 9 bis 12 Meter lange Leitungen mit NW 8 zu den Zylindern. Die  Ventilinsel wird mit 8 Bar gespeist und hat unmittelbar am Eingang einen  Druckregler. Ich habe nun den Verdacht, daß genau diese großzügige  Dimensionierung der Fehler ist: die Luft steht sozusagen SOFORT am  Zylinder an und schießt diesen regelrecht los. Je nach Leitungslänge und  genauer Stellung des Drosselventils ist der Ruck so heftig, daß die  Magnetkupplung sofort auskuppelt. Die Trägheit/Masse der Türen (ca. 30  kg) ist wohl etwas zu viel.
Bringe ich den Druckregler am Anfang  einer ca. 10 Meter langen Speiseleitung an, dauert das Nachströmen ins  System so lange, daß die Türen damit einigermassen funktionieren, quasi  gedrosselt. Das geht nur leider nicht als Lösung weil bei zwei  gleichzeitig betätigten Türen dann nicht genug Druck vorhanden ist um  beide zu fahren.

Was kann man machen?

Mir fällt jetzt nur  ein, die Zuleitungen zu den Türen so klein zu machen, daß diese wie  Drosseln wirken. Ein anderer Tip war, Proportionalventile zu verwenden,  die sind aber schweineteuer. Bitte um Rat, danke.

Die Steuerung  selbst ist Bestandteil der HomeMatic Hausautomatisierung und nicht  besonders fähig (dafür ist die HomeMatic eigentlich nicht ausgelegt).


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Januar 2017)

? Du sagst doch, das ihr an jedem Zylinder 2 Drosselrückschlagventile verbaut habt, damit solltest du doch die Hubgeschwindigkeit einstellen können ?!?


----------



## Matze001 (4 Januar 2017)

Du drosselst aber schon die Abluft?
Außerdem sorgst Du dafür, dass zunächst Luft in die Gegenkammer fließt und dann umgesteuert wird... Sonst ist ja keine Luft die aus der Gegenkammer entweichen kann -> Somit knallt es.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ThomasR (4 Januar 2017)

Klar, aber das sind NW10 Drosseln. Vermutlich sind diese nicht feinfühlig genug? Mit etwas mehr Wissen über Pneumatik sehe ich heute, daß gängige Ventile nur für NW 4 oder 6 ausgelegt sind (CPA10 oder CPA14). Vermutlich kann ich mit meinen ISO Ventilen und NW8 Schläuchen ganze Schiffe anheben?? Mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl für die richtige Dimensionierung.
Bei Elektrik ist ein zu großer Querschnitt nie schädlich, bei Pneumatik scheint das anders zu sein....


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Januar 2017)

Wie Matze schon sagt: Durch das Entlüften in Ruhe musst Du dafür sorgen, das die Gegenkammer im Zylinder vor dem Arbeitstakt gefüllt wird. Dabei würde eine von Hand verschobene Tür sich unweigerlich und ruppig bewegen, wenn sie nicht in Endstellung steht. Eine Abluftdrosselung ist somit unwirksam (da is nix! erst in der Bewegungsendphase kommt ein wenig Luftpuffer zustande). Alternativ bleibt Dir nur die Zuluftdrosselung. Einen verlässlich ruhigen Lauf ohne knallen gegen Endanschlag bekommst Du so aber nicht hin.
Alternativ verbaust Du andere Ventiltechnik, die vor dem bewegen ein Füllen des Zylinders zulässt mit Kopplung beider Zylinderkammern. Die Bewegung wird dann gesteuert über das kontrollierte Ablassen der Luft aus einer Zylinderkammer. Damit erhältst Du ein System, welches sich jederzeit feinfülig bewegen lässt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Januar 2017)

Bekommst du die Türe im Falle eines nicht gesteuerten Zylinders recht einfach auf ? Oder ist deine Magnetkupplung doch eher Kraftaufwändig ?
Wie bzw mit welchem Aktor von EQ3 steuerst du dein System an ?
Was für eine Zeit strebst du für die Türöffnung an ? 
Willst du da eher das diese schnell aufgeht und am Ende dann "gebremst" wird oder ein sanftes gleiten das dann auch 3s dauern darf ?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2017)

Ich würde hier mit Zuluftdrosselung und Schnellentlüftung arbeiten.
Die Arbeitsweise wird gedrosselt, die Gegenseite entlüftet.
Schnellentlüftung deshalb damit sich keinerlei Luftpolster aufbaut.
Das dürfte ein guter Kompromiß zwischen sanftem Lauf und Aufwand sein.
Umsetzen kannst du das mit 3/2-Ventilen.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Januar 2017)

@Blockmove
Dann wird aber am Endanschlag der Tür eine Dämpfung benötigt.
Ich hab eine Maschinentür, die nach dem Prinzip arbeitet und der Anschlag ist immer kritisch. Der atm. Druck auf der Gegenseite ist zum Bremsen zu schwach (ohne Schnellentl.).


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2017)

Zylinder mit Endlagendämpfung funktionieren auch mit Zuluftdrosseln und Schnellentlüftung.


----------



## ThomasR (5 Januar 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Von einer Dämpfung auf der  Abluftseite ist zu Beginn des Hubes tatsächlich nicht viel zu spüren.  Offensichtlich muß der Gegendruck erst aufgebaut werden, denn beide  Zylinderseiten sind in Ruhe entlüftet (damit ein Handbetrieb überhaupt  möglich ist). Das ist aber nicht nachteilig, weil damit die Tür zuerst  "losschiesst" und sich im Laufe des Hubes "fängt". Das ist für die  Öffnungs- bzw. Schließgeschwindigkeit durchaus erwünscht und lässt immer  noch eine Sicherheitsmarge. Nach ca. 2/3 "Schnellauf" erfolgte eine  gebremste Phase bis zur Endstellung.

Leider hat das nur an der  ersten Tür richtig geklappt, jede noch so geringe Änderung der  Installation (die Luftversorgung ist noch nicht endgültig, das soll ein  Minikompressor mit nachgeschaltetem Kessel werden) macht das wieder  zunichte. Es hat am Besten mit dem Druckregler des Kessels auf 4 bar  funktioniert, kurze (provisorische) 10mm Versorgung zur Ventilinsel. Als  ich die abgesetzte Versorgung (ca. 7 Meter 10mm) in Betrieb genommen  hatte, war das mit demselben Druckregler am Kessel immer noch  akzeptabel. Dann stellte ich aber fest, daß ein Verfahren von mehr als  einer Tür gleichzeitig so nicht möglich war, vermutlich weil der  Druckabfall auf dem Weg zur Ventilinsel zu groß wurde (oder der  Druckminderer minderwertig ist??) Daher habe ich den Druckminderer am  Kessel auf 8 bar belassen und einen weiteren direkt vor der Insel  gesetzt. Damit wäre immer genug Luftmenge mit 4 bar in der Insel  vorhanden. Damit fing aber die "Nichtkontrollierbarkeit" in der  beschriebenen Form an.

Also hat es mit 5/3 Ventilen und  Abluftdrosselung zumindest an einer Tür gut funktioniert. Warum geht es  jetzt mit anderer Hauptluftversorgung plötzlich nicht mehr???? Oder  hatte ich mir unbewusst eine Zuluftdrosselung gebaut und diese nur mit  dem Versetzen des Druckminderers wieder kaputtgemacht?

Als  Aktoren kommen die HMW-IO-12-Sw14-DR zur Anwendung, weil ich für die  Näherungsensoren sowieso analoge Eingänge brauche. Damit kann man  allerdings leider nur ganze Sekunden Betätigungszeiten einstellen,  derzeit 2 s.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Januar 2017)

Der Druckregler im ersten und zweiten Versuch hat. vmtl. auch ganz gut als Zuluftdrossel funktioniert. Durch den Anschluss der zweiten Türe war die Durchsatzmenge zu klein.
Zylinder mit mech. Endlagendämpfung schlagen bei bewegten Massen hart auf. Pneumatische Endlagendämpfung funzt mit dem Restdruck auf der Entlüftungsseite und ist Restdruckabhängig. Die gedämpften Wege sind aber sehr kurz (Üblicherweise so im Bereich 2...5cm).
Wenn es schonmal einigermaßen funktioniert hat, musst Du vor Jedem Zylinder Zuluftdrosseln vorsehen.


----------



## ThomasR (5 Januar 2017)

Dann drehe ich versuchsweise die Drosselventile um, also Zuluft gedrosselt, Abluft frei.

Würde dein Vorschlag nicht bedeuten, daß man sowohl die Zu- wie die Abluft getrennt drosseln müsste? Das müsste dann mit je zwei gegenläufig in Reihe geschalteten Drosselventilen funktionieren?


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Januar 2017)

Ja, Zuluft und Abluft drosseln hilft. Dabei aber nicht in Reihe sondern parallelschalten!

Die Abluftdrossel würde ein ansteigen des Drucks auf der Entlüftungsseite verursachen, was beim Abbremsen hilft. Evolution: Die Abluft komplett sperren und erst in der Endphase gedrosselt entlüften.
Auf der Abluftseite komprimierst Du in der Bewegung die im Zylinder enthaltene Luft. Dafür benötigst Du aber andere Ventile.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ja, Zuluft und Abluft drosseln hilft. Dabei aber nicht in Reihe sondern parallelschalten!
> 
> Die Abluftdrossel würde ein ansteigen des Drucks auf der Entlüftungsseite verursachen, was beim Abbremsen hilft. Evolution: Die Abluft komplett sperren und erst in der Endphase gedrosselt entlüften.
> Auf der Abluftseite komprimierst Du in der Bewegung die im Zylinder enthaltene Luft. Dafür benötigst Du aber andere Ventile.



Tja die üblichen "Basteleien", die viele von uns schon an Anlagen machen mussten 

@ThomasR
Bei der Geschichte musst du auch noch bedenken, dass sich die beiden Seiten des Zylinders aufgrund des Flächenunterschieds Ring- zu Kolbenfläche unterschiedlich verhalten.
Wenn du eine die Lösung von weißnix_ umsetzen willst, dann ist die Frage, ob die Homematic hierfür die richtige Steuerung ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## woodys (5 Januar 2017)

Also ich arbeite ja auch tag täglich mit Pneumatik. ....
Und so ein ähnliches phänomen habe ich auch. 

Es knallt lediglich nur beim ersten Anlauf da in Grundstellung nach paar min standzeit die Luft in der vordere Kammer entwichen ist. 
Hab das ganze mit 3 drosseln realisiert. ...und zwar Abluft Drosselung auf beiden Seiten und auf der Seite wo es immer knallt Bsp in arbeitsstellung die zuluft gedrosselt. 

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasR (6 Januar 2017)

@weißnix: Die Drosselventile müssen tatsächlich gegenläufig in Reihe geschaltet werden, da sie intern die Drossel und das Rückschlagventil schon parallel haben. So strömt die Luft z.B. beim Zufahren durch das Rückschlagventil des ersten frei durch und würde von der Drossel des zweiten (bei dem das Rückschlagventil dann geschlossen ist) gedämpft. Beim Auffahren dann auf der anderen Zylinderseite genau anders herum. Würde man sie parallel schalten, wäre immer das eine oder das andere Rückschlagventil geöffnet und die Drosselung unwirksam.

Allerdings habe ich das Problem nun einigermaßen im Griff durch eine reine Zuluftdrosselung.

Zusätzlich gibt es nämlich noch das Problem, daß die 30kg Tür eine erhebliche Beschleunigung erfährt. Deshalb knallt das nicht nur in der Endstellung sondern belastet auch die Magnetkupplung ganz erheblich. Diese klinkt sich bei zu großer Beschleunigung einfach aus. Also mußte die Beschleunigung durch Zuluftdrosselung so eingestellt werden, daß die Kupplung gerade nicht auslöst. Damit läuft die einmal beschleunigte Tür nach Ablauf der Luftbeaufschlagung wegen ihrer Trägheit ganz alleine weiter (KEINE Abluftdrossel) und kommt einigermaßen sanft in die Endstellung.

Offensichtlich verhielt sich die provisorische Luftversorgung schon wie eine Zuluftdrosselung, so daß ich diesen Effekt anfangs gar nicht bemerkt hatte.

Eine Abluftdrosselung (ob mit ohne ohne Zuluftdrossel) macht wegen der Kupplungen keinen Sinn. Die Anfangsbeschleunigung wäre zu hoch --> Kupplung klinkt aus.

Die Magnetkupplung könnte man auch durch eine starre Kopplung ersetzen. Allerdings wäre damit die Montage des Türblattes erheblich komplizierter (an der hinteren Stirnseite ist ganz unten ein Stahlscharnier angebracht, das beim Einhängen des Blattes eingeklappt ist. Erst wenn die Tür hängt, wird dieses Scharnier mit einem Haken händisch aufgeklappt, so daß es dann bis hinunter auf den Magneten an der Kolbenstange reicht) und die zusätzliche Sicherheit durch den automatisch gegebenen Einklemmschutz ist mir wichtig.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und den Gedankenaustausch, ihr habt mir geholfen!!


----------



## woodys (6 Januar 2017)

Ich glaube du verwechselst da was ...Eigentlich so wie ich das kenne ist die Abluft Drosselung mit der zuluft Drosselung in Reihe. 
Eine reine zuluft Drosselung sollte eigentlich nur bedingt  funktionieren da sonst ein Slip stick Effekt auftritt! 
Duch deine Trägheit von 30 kg   macht es wahrscheinlich möglich dass auf der beaufschlagte Seite die Kammer langsam füllen kann um diese Trägheit zu überwinden. 
So tritt dieser Effekt weniger auf. 

Was für ein Zylinder ist das eigentlich? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasR (6 Januar 2017)

Die Abluftdrosselung würde zumindest nach dem Anlaufen und beginnendem Komprimieren der Luft auf der Austrittsseite wie eine zusätzliche Trägheit wirken und die Kupplung ausklinken lassen. Man müsste schon sehr feinfühlig genau den Punkt erwischen, wo die Beschleunigung erfolgt ist und die Komprimierung dann erst einsetzen lassen.

Die beiden grundlegenden Probleme sind die Prämissen dieses Systems:



 Die Zylinder müssen in Ruhe entlüftet sein, sonst ließen sich die Türen nicht von Hand bewegen
Die Magnetkupplungen erlauben nur eine begrenzte Beschleunigung/Abbremsung

Zylinder sind NW 32 "Made in China", 910 bzw. 830mm Hub.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Januar 2017)

ThomasR schrieb:


> @weißnix: Die Drosselventile müssen tatsächlich gegenläufig in Reihe geschaltet werden, da sie intern die Drossel und das Rückschlagventil schon parallel haben.



Richtig. So leicht verrennt man sich. 

Was ist mit Ventilen, die in Ruhestellung die beiden Kammern nicht entlüften, sondern mit Druck beaufschlagen? Auch da bleibt der Freigang erhalten in Ruhe (Schwimmstellung), aber es wird eine Abluftdrosselung möglich.


----------



## ThomasR (6 Januar 2017)

Interessanter Gedanke. Leider scheint es solche Ventile nicht zu geben, zumindest nicht bei der verwendeten ISO Serie. Da gibt es nur belüftet = Druck auf beide Seiten, entlüftet = beide Seiten offen gegen Atmosphäre oder beide Seiten geschlossen. Außerdem wäre der Luftweg dann doppelt so lang, was zwar schon eine gewisse Dämpfung wäre, leider aber auch ein Widerstand bei der Handbetätigung.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich einen Kundendienstmonteur für professionelle Schiebetürsysteme angesprochen. Angeblich gab es vor dem Siegeszug elektrischer Antriebe durchaus professionelle Schiebetürsysteme mit pneumatischem Antrieb. Leider aber vor der Erfindung des Internets, da findet sich nichts.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Januar 2017)

Belüftet: Beide Seiten unter Druck und verbunden. Blöderweise würden die Abluftdrosseln dann auch bei Handbetätigung wirksam sein.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Richtig. So leicht verrennt man sich.
> 
> Was ist mit Ventilen, die in Ruhestellung die beiden Kammern nicht entlüften, sondern mit Druck beaufschlagen? Auch da bleibt der Freigang erhalten in Ruhe (Schwimmstellung), aber es wird eine Abluftdrosselung möglich.



So wie man in der Digitaltechnik alles aus NAND aufbauen kann, kann man in der Pneumatik alle Funktionen mit einer Kombination aus 3/2-Ventilen aufbauen.
Pneumatisch betätigte Schutztüren habe ich an Anlagen schon einige verbaut. Bisher hat die Kombination aus Druckregler und Zulaufdrosselung meist funktioniert.
Gab es keine Möglichkeit mit Endlagendämpfung oder Stoßdämpfern zu arbeiten, dann war eben zusätzlich eine (evtl. sogar zuschaltbare) Abluftdrosselung notwendig.
Hat das nicht geholfen, da große Massen im Spiel waren, dann wurde die Gegenseite mit einem einstellbaren Druck beaufschlagt.
Die Möglichkeiten gehen hier gegen Unendlich 


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ThomasR (7 Januar 2017)

*Gggrrr*

Von wegen reine Zuluftdrosselung!

Die Rückschlagventile in den Drosseln öffnen so schwer, daß sie wie eine Abluftdrossel wirken. Außerdem bewirkt das eine Schwergängigkeit bei händischer Bedienung.

 Gibt es da etwas besseres? Rückschlagventile mit geringem Ansprechdruck? Oder ist das nur bei billiger Chinaware so?


----------



## Hesse (7 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was ist mit Ventilen, die in Ruhestellung die beiden Kammern nicht entlüften, sondern mit Druck beaufschlagen? Auch da bleibt der Freigang erhalten in Ruhe (Schwimmstellung), aber es wird eine Abluftdrosselung möglich.


  Da gilt aber auch wieder was Blockmove geschrieben hat 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der Geschichte musst du auch noch bedenken, dass sich die beiden Seiten des Zylinders aufgrund des Flächenunterschieds Ring- zu Kolbenfläche unterschiedlich verhalten.


  Hier müssten dann Zylinder zum Einsatz kommen die dies nicht aufweisen.
  zB. Welche mit durchgehenden Kolbenstangen, da diese auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Verdrängung haben


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2017)

ThomasR schrieb:


> Von wegen reine Zuluftdrosselung!
> 
> Die Rückschlagventile in den Drosseln öffnen so schwer, daß sie wie eine Abluftdrossel wirken. Außerdem bewirkt das eine Schwergängigkeit bei händischer Bedienung.
> 
> Gibt es da etwas besseres? Rückschlagventile mit geringem Ansprechdruck? Oder ist das nur bei billiger Chinaware so?



Die Zuluftdrosselung kann auch VOR dem Ventil erfolgen.
Und somit brauchst keine Rückschlagventile.
Allerdings hast du bei deinen Ventilen vielleicht das Problem dass der Druck zum Umschalten nicht reicht.
Du musst dann mit externer Vorsteuerluft arbeiten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ThomasR (7 Januar 2017)

Eine Drosselung vor dem Ventil gibt die Ventilinsel nicht her, das ist ein kompakter Block. Außerdem ist die Steuerluftversorgung intern fest, keine Umstellmöglichkeit (nur andere Ventile).

ISO 5599-1 Ventile Festo Nr. 151 011 Typ: VL-5/3E-D-1-C

Uraltes Zeug aber gebraucht billig zu bekommen......


----------



## ThomasR (8 Januar 2017)

Diese sogenannten Rückschlagventile sind ja der Hit: diese Funktion wird nicht etwa wie außen angegeben mit einem Kugelventil und Federdruck bewirkt! Um den einstellbaren Ventilsitz herum liegt eine Gummimanschette mit Dichtlippe, deren Anpreßdruck an die umgebenden Wände bestimmt, wann diese Lippe "abhebt" und damit den Rückfluß freigibt. Kein Chance da etwa zu tunen, da müsste man schon die Wandstärke der Dichtlippe bearbeiten.......

Bei den FESTO GR Ventilen sieht man in der Schnittzeichnung, daß dort nur eine einfache Gummischeibe angehoben werden muß. Das ist vermutlich sehr viel leichter als eine Manschette zu verformen. Zwei Testteile sind geordert....

Hat noch jemand zufällig GR-QS-8 oder QS-10 günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Hesse (8 Januar 2017)

So Ventile haben halt einfach immer einen Mindestöffnungsdruck und dann auch einen Differenzdruck.
  Wenn du eine (fast) absolut freie Schwimmstellung möchtest gibt es noch die Möglichkeit ein extra pneumatisches Dreiwege*kuge*lventil direkt am Zylinder zu montieren, das nur die  Schwimmstellung freischaltet. 
Dies müsste zwischen: 

„alle drei Öffnungen zu“ 
und 
„alle drei Öffnungen offen“ 

 umschalten .Sowas ist aber nicht preiswert …..

  Ein Zweiwegekugelventil könnte auch reichen wenn der Volumenunterschied der beiden Zylinderseiten über das „normale“ 3/2 o.5/2 Ventil gut ausgeglichen werden kann.
  Das könntest du ja erstmal mit einem preiswerten Handkugelventil vom Baumarkt testen.


----------

